# Help, bleeding between peroids?????



## christine007 (Feb 11, 2002)

Can anyone tell me if they ever bleed in between their peroids? Kind of around ovulation and after I go to the gym. Scared please help!!!!


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

christine,There could be so many things that can cause this ie.. perimenopause/menopause, starting on the pill, stress, to name a few. It doesn't necessarily have to be anything really serious, but I would still mention it to my gynecologist, and make an appt. to get it checked. It will give you peace of mind.Take care, and keep us posted.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I always would spot a little when I ovulated. Now I'm on the pill, so I'm not supposed to be ovulating. But I did get break-through bleeding mid-cycle when I was on one brand of pill. It started after I was on that pill for a few years and got progressively worse, then I finally changed brands of pills, and that stopped it.It's probably nothing to worry about, but you should mention this to your dr. next time you're in there....I'm assuming you're talking about just a bit of spotting? How much bleeding is there? If it's more, that might change my response


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Ditto what others say. Sometimes our bodies do some weird things; it needn't be anything serious, but I'd call your gynecologist nurse and then perhaps make an appointment anyway.


----------



## catherine23 (Feb 1, 2002)

Hiya i suffer quite bad with the same problem and i also bleed quite a lot after intercourse. i am going to the gp to have a check up!


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

For what it's worth, you can check out my site. It may offer you helpful tips. (the site may be meant for people in worse shape than you, though.







I'm an example. http://jelleym.tripod.com/sorebleedheal/index.html


----------

